# أين ذكر محمد في الكتاب المقدس ؟؟!



## *!* عامر *!* (17 يونيو 2011)

*البحث في التوراه عن اسم النبي*

* لا تزال نسخ التوراة باللغة العبرية تحمل اسم محمد جلياً واضحاً إلى يومنا هذا. ففي نشيد الأنشاد من التوراة وردت هذه الكلمات:*
* حِكو مَمْتَكيم فِكلّو محمديم زيه دُودي فَزيه ريعي.ومعنى هذا : "كلامه أحلى الكلام إنه محمد العظيم هذا حبيبي وهذا خليلي".*
* فاللفظ العبري يذكر اسم محمد جلياً واضحاً ويلحقه بـ(يم) التي تستعمل في العبرية للتعظيم.*
* واسم محمد مذكور أيضاً في المعجم المفهرس للتوراة عند بيانه هذا اللفظ المتعلق بالنص السابق "محمد يم".*
* لكن يد التحريف عند اليهود والنصارى تأبى التسليم بأن لفظ "محمد" هو اسم النبي وتصر على أنه صفة للنبي وليس اسماً له.*
* فيقولون إن معنى لفظ "محمد يم" هو "المتصف بالصفات الحميدة" كما جاء في نسخة الملك جيمس المعتمدة عند النصارى .*
* نقلا عن كتاب بينات الرسالة للشيخ الزنداني ص10: 12 وانظر هناك ترجمة النص ان شئت .*
* وقد كان اسم  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم موجوداً بجلاء في كتب اليهود والنصارى عبر  التاريخ ، وكان علماء المسلمين يحاجون الأحبار والرهبان بما هو موجود من  ذكر محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في كتبهم*
* ومن ذلك : * جاء في سفر أشعيا: " إني جعلت اسمك محمداً ، يا محمد يا قدوس الرب ، اسمك موجود من الأبد "  ذكر هذه الفقرة علي بن ربّن الطبري (الذي كان نصرانياً فهداه الله  للإسلام) في كتابه : الدين والدولة ، وقد توفي عام 247هـ(14) . * وجاء في  سفر أشعيا أيضاً: " سمعنا من أطراف الأرض صوت محمد "وجاء في سفر حبقوق : " إن الله جاء من التيمان، والقدوس من جبل فاران ، لقد أضاءت السماء من بهاء محمد ، وامتلأت الأرض من حمده " ذكره علي بن ربن الطبري في كتابه الدين والدولة*
* وذكره إبراهيم خليل احمد ، الذي كان قساً نصرانياً فاسلم في عصرنا ونشر العبارة السابقة في كتاب له عام 1409هـ .*
* نقلا عن كتاب بينات الرسالة للشيخ الزنداني ص14: 15 .*
* وجاء في سفر أشعيا أيضاً : "وما أعطيه لا أعطيه لغيره ،  أحمد يحمد الله حمداً حديثاً ، يأتي من أفضل الأرض ، فتفرح به البَرّية  وسكانها ، ويوحدون الله على كل شرف ، ويعظمونه على كل رابية".*
* وذكره عبدالله الترجمان الذي كان اسمه : انسلم تورميدا ، وكان قساً من أسبانيا فأسلم وتوفي عام 832هـ .*
* نقلا عن كتاب بينات الرسالة للشيخ الزنداني ص15 .*
* وفي التوراة العبرانية في الإصحاح الثالث من سفر حبقوق : ( وامتلأت الأرض من تحميد أحمد , ملك بيمينه رقاب الأمم ) .*
* وفي النسخة المطبوعة في لندن قديما سنة 1848 , والأخرى المطبوعة في بيروت  سنة 1884 , والنسخ القديمة تجد في سفر حبقوق النص في غاية الصراحة والوضوح : ( لقد أضاءت السماء من بهاء محمد , وامتلأت الأرض من حمده , ... زجرك في الأنهار , واحتدام صوتك في البحار , يا محمد أدن , لقد رأتك الجبال فارتاعت ).نقلا من مقال في الانترنت في مجلة البشارات العدد الأول.*
* [line]*
* البحث في الانجيل عن اسم النبي*
* جاء اسم الرسول عليه السلام في الانجيل: «إن كنتم تحبوني فاحفظوا وصاياي، وأنا أطلب من الأب فيعطيكم بارقليط ـ معزياً ـ آخر ليمكث معكم إلى الأبد»انجيل يوحنا الاصحاح 14 سطر 15 .*
* «وأما المعزي الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الأب بأسمي، فهو يعلمكم كل شيء ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم».انجيل يوحنا الاصحاح 14 سطر 25 .*
* الفارقليط/ بارقليط/ باراكليطوس/ بيركلوطوس*
* وأما ما جاء عن اسمه عند النصارى، فقد ورد في عدة أماكن، منها ما جاء في إنجيل يوحنا في قول عيسى عليه السلام وهو يخاطب أصحابه : "لكني أقول لكم إنه من الخير لكم أن أنطلق لأنه إن لم أنطلق لا يأتيكم المعزي (الفارقليط)." وكلمة "المعزي" أصلها منقول عن الكلمة اليونانية (باراكلي طوس) المحرفة عن الكلمة (بيركلوطوس) التي تعني محمد أو أحمد. "*
* إن التفاوت بين اللفظين يسير جداً ، وإن الحروف اليونانية كانت متشابهة، وإن تصحيح "بيركلوطوس" إلى "باراكلي طوس" من الكاتب في بعض النسخ قريب من القياس، ثم رجح أهل التثليث هذه النسخة على النسخ الأخرى."*
* وهناك إنجيل اسمه  إنجيل "برنابا" استبعدته الكنيسة في عهدها القديم عام 492م بأمر من البابا  جلاسيوس ، وحرّمت قراءته وصودر من كل مكان، لكن مكتبة البابا كانت تحتوي  على هذا الكتاب.*
* وشاء الله أن يظهر هذا الإنجيل على يد راهب لاتيني اسمه  "فرامرينو" الذي عثر على رسائل "الإبريانوس" وفيها ذكر إنجيل برنابا  يستشهد به، فدفعه حب الاستطلاع إلى البحث عن إنجيل برنابا وتوصل إلى مبتغاه  عندما صار أحد المقربين إلى البابا "سكتش الخامس" فوجد في هذا الإنجيل أنه سَيُزعم أن عيسى هو ابن الله وسيبقى ذلك إلى أن يأتي محمد رسول الله فيصحح هذا الخطأ. يقول إنجيل برنابا في الباب "22": " وسيبقى هذا إلى أن يأتي محمد رسول الله الذي متى جاء كشف هذا الخداع للذين يؤمنون بشريعة الله ". وقد اسلم فرامرينو وعمل على نشر هذا الإنجيل الذي حاربته الكنيسة بين الناس . نقلا عن كتاب البشارات للشيخ الزنداني ص12: 14 *
* ويقول مطران الموصل السابق الذي هداه الله للإسلام ، وهو البروفيسور عبد الأحد داود الآشوري (في كتابه : محمد في الكتاب المقدس): إن العبارة الشائعة عند النصارى : " المجد لله في الأعالي ، وعلى الأرض السلام ، وبالناس المسرة " لم تكن هكذا ، بل كانت : " المجد لله في الأعالي ، وعلى الأرض إسلام ، وللناس أحمد "*​


----------



## sarkoo (17 يونيو 2011)

إسمح لي أن أحيد قليلا عن الموضوع وأقول إن أكثر ما يثير إستغرابي ودهشتي في هذه الشبهة شيء واحد لا علاقة له بصحتها أو عدم صحتها وهو ....
في أي مناقشة تحدث بين المسيحيين والمسلمين أول ما يسارع إليه المسلم ويذكره للمسيحي بنبرة النصر والتحرير ظنا منه أنه يعيره وسينجح في إسكاته أو إحراجه أو حتى أسلمته هو سفر نشيد الأنشاد فيبدأ بإقتطاف الآيات ونسج تفاسيره الشخصية ويختتم حديثه بالمقولة الشهيرة ... هل يعقل أن يكون هذا الكلام كلام إلهي ....؟!!
ثم يأتي إلينا بعد قليل في موضوع آخر ليعلن الإكتشاف العظيم ويقول : هل تعلمون أن محمد ذكر في كتابكم ... !!
فنجيب : حقا ...!! أين ... ؟!!
فيقول بنفس نبرة النصر والتحرير ... في سفر نشيد الأنشاد ...!!!!!!!!
فبأي منطق تتنكرون للسفر وتستعرون به ثم تأتوا ببساطة وتقولون أن نبيكم ذكر بين سطوره
ماذا يطلق على هذا التصرف سوى أنه ........


----------



## حنا السرياني (17 يونيو 2011)

*!* عامر *!* قال:


> *البحث في التوراه عن اسم النبي*
> 
> * لا تزال نسخ التوراة باللغة العبرية تحمل اسم محمد جلياً واضحاً إلى يومنا هذا. ففي نشيد الأنشاد من التوراة وردت هذه الكلمات:*
> * حِكو مَمْتَكيم فِكلّو محمديم زيه دُودي فَزيه ريعي.ومعنى هذا : "كلامه أحلى الكلام إنه محمد العظيم هذا حبيبي وهذا خليلي".*
> ...


نبدء باذن الرب انت تتكلم عن
سفر نشيد الأنشاد 5: 16
حَلْقُهُ حَلاَوَةٌ وَكُلُّهُ مُشْتَهَيَاتٌ. هذَا حَبِيبِي، وَهذَا خَلِيلِي، يَا بَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ.
و لنذهب الي النص العبري
חכו ממתקים וכלו מחמדים זה דודי וזה רעי בנות ירושׁלם
H4261
מחמד
machmâd
makh-mawd'
From H2530; delightful; hence a delight, that is, object of affection or desire: - beloved, desire, goodly, lovely, pleasant (thing).
كلمه محمديم هي صفه فهل محمد اسم او صفه
و كما انها بفتح الميم و بكسر الميم الثانيه
و معني اسمه محامديم في العبريه الشهي او شهوه او محبوب الخ ولناتي الي الاعداد التي ذكرت نفس الاسم
سفر إشعياء 64: 11
بَيْتُ قُدْسِنَا وَجَمَالِنَا حَيْثُ سَبَّحَكَ آبَاؤُنَا، قَدْ صَارَ حَرِيقَ نَارٍ، وَكُلُّ مُشْتَهَيَاتِنَا صَارَتْ خَرَابًا
בית קדשׁנו ותפארתנו אשׁר הללוך אבתינו היה לשׂרפת אשׁ וכל־מחמדינו היה לחרבה׃ 
فهل صار محمد خرابا!!!
سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني 36: 19
وَأَحْرَقُوا بَيْتَ اللهِ، وَهَدَمُوا سُورَ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَأَحْرَقُوا جَمِيعَ قُصُورِهَا بِالنَّارِ، وَأَهْلَكُوا جَمِيعَ آنِيَتِهَا الثَّمِينَةِ
  וישׂרפו את־בית האלהים וינתצו את חומת ירושׁלם וכל־ארמנותיה שׂרפו באשׁ וכל־כלי מחמדיה להשׁחית׃ 
فهل اهلك و احرق محمد
ويتبع


----------



## apostle.paul (17 يونيو 2011)

> *جاء في سفر أشعيا: " إني جعلت اسمك محمداً ، يا محمد يا قدوس الرب ، اسمك موجود من الأبد*


*والنبى انا قريت سفر اشعياء 10 مرات معدتش عليا قولى الشاهد 
*


> *وفي التوراة العبرانية في الإصحاح الثالث من سفر حبقوق : ( وامتلأت الأرض من تحميد أحمد , ملك بيمينه رقاب الأمم *


*فين فى الاصحاح التالت الاقى الكلام دا *


> *لا يأتيكم المعزي (الفارقليط)*


*فاراقليط؟؟؟؟؟ مين الفاراقليط دا
*


> *وهناك إنجيل اسمه  إنجيل "برنابا" استبعدته الكنيسة في عهدها القديم عام 492م بأمر من البابا  جلاسيوس*


*انجيل برنابا اللى ورد فى مرسوم البابا جلاسيوس من الاسفار الابوكريفية ملوش علاقة  بانجيل برنابا  اللى ظهر فى القرن ال**15*
*دا نص مرسوم البابا جلاسيوس*
*كتاب دليل الرحلات تحت اسم بطرس الرسول، والذي يسمى الكتب التسعة للقديس  أكليمندس، أعمال تحت اسم أندراوس الرسول، أعمال تحت اسم توما الرسول، أعمال تحت اسم  بطرس الرسول، أعمال تحت اسم فيليبس الرسول، إنجيل تحت اسم متياس، إنجيل تحت اسم  برنابا ، إنجيل تحت اسم يعقوب الأصغر، إنجيل تحت  اسم بطرس الرسول، إنجيل تحت اسم توما، والذي يستخدمه المانيون، إنجيل تحت اسم  برثولماوس، إنجيل تحت اسم أندراوس، الإنجيل الذي زيفه لوسيان، الإنجيل الذي  زيفه هوسيخوس. كتاب عن طفولة المخلص، كتاب عن ميلاد المخلص أو عن مريم أو  آلامه، كتاب يسمى الراعي، كل الكتب التي عملها ألفها لوسيان تلميذ الشيطان  ... رؤيا منسوبة لبولس، رؤيا منسوبة لتوما، رؤيا منسوبة لأستيفانوس، كتاب يسمى عودة  القديسة مريم للموطن ... هذه وما على شاكلتها من الذي كتبه سيمون الساحر  ونيقولاوس وكيرنثوس ومركيون وباسيليدس وأبيون ... مونتانوس ... فالنتينوس،  المانيون*



> *إن الله جاء من التيمان، والقدوس من جبل فاران ، لقد أضاءت السماء من بهاء محمد ، وامتلأت الأرض من حمده*


*ياحول ولا قوة الا بالله النص اهو
الله جاء من تيمان و القدوس من جبل فاران سلاه جلاله غطى                  السماوات و الارض امتلات من تسبيحه 
وبيتكلم عن الله القدوس اله اسرائيل هو محمد هو اله اسرائيل واحنا منعرفش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*


----------



## apostle.paul (17 يونيو 2011)

*يرجى نقول الموضوع للرد على الشبهات 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 يونيو 2011)

لا ، يتم نقله للترفيهي


----------



## حنا السرياني (17 يونيو 2011)

*!* عامر *!* قال:


> * ومن ذلك : * جاء في سفر أشعيا: " إني جعلت اسمك محمداً ، يا محمد يا قدوس الرب ، اسمك موجود من الأبد "  ذكر هذه الفقرة علي بن ربّن الطبري (الذي كان نصرانياً فهداه الله  للإسلام) في كتابه : الدين والدولة ، وقد توفي عام 247هـ(14) . * وجاء في  سفر أشعيا أيضاً: " سمعنا من أطراف الأرض صوت محمد "وجاء في سفر حبقوق : " إن الله جاء من التيمان، والقدوس من جبل فاران ، لقد أضاءت السماء من بهاء محمد ، وامتلأت الأرض من حمده " ذكره علي بن ربن
> *​


هل اصبح قثم ابن عبدلات قدوسا ياللمصيبه اصبحتم تولهون محمد بالمفتشر و بدون حرج و الم يكن محمد يستغفر ربه
كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يعجبه أن يدعو ثلاثا ويستغفر ثلاثا
الراوي: عبدالله بن مسعود المحدث: أحمد شاكر - المصدر: مسند أحمد - الصفحة أو الرقم: 5/280
خلاصة حكم المحدث: إسناده صحيح 
و لنكمل و لنكشف التدليس المنقول
سفر حبقوق 3: 3
ايلوه جَاءَ مِنْ تِيمَانَ، وَالْقُدُّوسُ مِنْ جَبَلِ فَارَانَ. سِلاَهْ. جَلاَلُهُ غَطَّى السَّمَاوَاتِ، وَالأَرْضُ امْتَلأَتْ مِنْ تَسْبِيحِهِ.
אלוה מתימן יבוא וקדושׁ מהר־פארן סלה כסה שׁמים הודו ותהלתו מלאה הארץ
هل اصبح محمد ايلوه خالق السماء والارض 
يا ضلالكم بالفعل اشفق عليكم


----------



## Rosetta (17 يونيو 2011)

> *جاء في سفر أشعيا: " إني جعلت اسمك محمداً ، يا محمد  يا قدوس الرب ، اسمك موجود من الأبد "
> 
> وجاء في سفر أشعيا أيضاً : "وما أعطيه لا أعطيه لغيره ، أحمد يحمد الله حمداً حديثاً ، يأتي من أفضل الأرض ، فتفرح به البَرّية وسكانها ، ويوحدون الله على كل شرف ، ويعظمونه على كل رابية"​*


*صدق الكذاب العظيم !!!!!!!!! 
حالتك صعبة جدا جدا
طيب قلي هو فين الكتاب المقدس الأصلي إللي جبت هذه الأيات منه ؟؟؟؟ ممكن نسخة منه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

كفاية تستخف بعقلك (البطيخة) إللي في راسك دي ​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يونيو 2011)

*أحلى شئ فى الموضوع أن الموضوع ناقشتة قناة الفراعين فى وجود أستاذ لغة عبرية بإحدى الجامعات المصرية وظل صامتا معظم الحلقة وعندما فند أبونا عبد المسيح بسيط الموضوع لغويا سأل هذا الدكتور صح كلامى يادكتور قاله صح يا ابونا
ملحوظة الدكتور كان مسلما مش عارف كفروه ولا لسة​*


----------



## حنا السرياني (17 يونيو 2011)

*!* عامر *!* قال:


> * وهناك إنجيل اسمه  إنجيل "برنابا" استبعدته الكنيسة في عهدها القديم عام 492م بأمر من البابا  جلاسيوس ، وحرّمت قراءته وصودر من كل مكان، لكن مكتبة البابا كانت تحتوي  على هذا الكتاب.*
> * وشاء الله أن يظهر هذا الإنجيل على يد راهب لاتيني اسمه  "فرامرينو" الذي عثر على رسائل "الإبريانوس" وفيها ذكر إنجيل برنابا  يستشهد به، فدفعه حب الاستطلاع إلى البحث عن إنجيل برنابا وتوصل إلى مبتغاه  عندما صار أحد المقربين إلى البابا "سكتش الخامس" فوجد في هذا الإنجيل أنه سَيُزعم أن عيسى هو ابن الله وسيبقى ذلك إلى أن يأتي محمد رسول الله فيصحح هذا الخطأ. يقول إنجيل برنابا في الباب "22": " وسيبقى هذا إلى أن يأتي محمد رسول الله الذي متى جاء كشف هذا الخداع للذين يؤمنون بشريعة الله ". وقد اسلم فرامرينو وعمل على نشر هذا الإنجيل الذي حاربته الكنيسة بين الناس . نقلا عن كتاب البشارات للشيخ الزنداني ص12: 14 *
> * ويقول مطران الموصل السابق الذي هداه الله للإسلام ، وهو البروفيسور عبد الأحد داود الآشوري (في كتابه : محمد في الكتاب المقدس): إن العبارة الشائعة عند النصارى : " المجد لله في الأعالي ، وعلى الأرض السلام ، وبالناس المسرة " لم تكن هكذا ، بل كانت : " المجد لله في الأعالي ، وعلى الأرض إسلام ، وللناس أحمد "*​


قبل ان رد
اتحداك ان تثبت لي صحه الكتاب المسمي زورا بانجيل برنابا و اضن انك نقلت لنا جميع اخطاء كاتب الموضوع الاصلي
و بخصوص الدجال الذي تقولون عنه انه قس اسلم
هل كان قس كلداني اسلم في ايران
ام انه قس كلداني اسلم في اسطنبول
او انه مطران موصل للاشوريين (الكذب الواضح)
و بالفعل الكذب ليس له رجلين


----------



## Rosetta (17 يونيو 2011)

*عامر هاتلي الكتاب الأصلي إللي وردت فيه هذه الأيات 
مش بتقولوا الكتاب المقدس الأصلي أخفاه الفاتيكان عن المسيحيين 
طيب هي الأيات دي جت من فين ؟؟؟؟ هربت مثلا ؟ ولا نزلت بالوحي على الكذاب كاتب هذا المقال  !!! 
​*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (17 يونيو 2011)

لا تعليق

امه ضحك من جهلها الامم

يا راجل عيب عليك تبقي باحث ولا مناقش وكمان مدلس وجاهل 

اذهب وقل للذي نقلت منه المسيحين عرفين انكم مدلسين ومحرفين وجهلاء ...ولو لفيتم مليون لفه حولين انفسكم لان تقدروا علي الصمود في حوار واحد ان كان مسيحي او حتي اثبات ان الاسلام دين من عند الله​


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (17 يونيو 2011)

بالمناسبة اخي العزيز استشهادك بمحمديم ليس في محله ابدا فهذه ليست بشارة عن الرسول صلي الله عليه و سلم و لكن هناك بشارات كثيرة اخري اكثر وضوحا بكثير


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (17 يونيو 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> بالمناسبة اخي العزيز استشهادك بمحمديم ليس في محله ابدا فهذه ليست بشارة عن الرسول صلي الله عليه و سلم و لكن هناك بشارات كثيرة اخري اكثر وضوحا بكثير



اذهب للقسم المسيحي وارينا البشارات الكثيره جدااااا ولا تحب نفتح موضوع ونطرح فيها الاسئله ان كانت سوف تهرب مثل الفئران

يلا منتظرين​


----------



## حنا السرياني (17 يونيو 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> بالمناسبة اخي العزيز استشهادك بمحمديم ليس في محله ابدا فهذه ليست بشارة عن الرسول صلي الله عليه و سلم و لكن هناك بشارات كثيرة اخري اكثر وضوحا بكثير


و شهد شاهد من اهلها
اطرح ما عندك في قسم الشبهات يا ديدات


----------



## Rosetta (17 يونيو 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> بالمناسبة اخي العزيز استشهادك بمحمديم ليس في محله ابدا فهذه ليست بشارة عن الرسول صلي الله عليه و سلم و لكن هناك بشارات كثيرة اخري اكثر وضوحا بكثير



*فينها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
بالله عليك أتحفنا بهذه البشارات !!!​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يونيو 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> بالمناسبة اخي العزيز استشهادك بمحمديم ليس في محله ابدا فهذه ليست بشارة عن الرسول صلي الله عليه و سلم و لكن هناك بشارات كثيرة اخري اكثر وضوحا بكثير


*تقصد أنه من الأنبياء الكذبه اللى إتنبأعنهم الكتاب ؟!!!!.........لأنى مش لاقى حاجة تانية ...ياريت توضح .​*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 يونيو 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> بالمناسبة اخي العزيز استشهادك بمحمديم ليس في محله ابدا فهذه ليست بشارة عن الرسول صلي الله عليه و سلم و لكن هناك بشارات كثيرة اخري اكثر وضوحا بكثير



*بلاش تكدب اخوك المسلم انصرة ظالم او مظلوما 

كدة هتلغي تعليم حبيب 


خلاص براحتك طول ما انت شايفه كدة خلاص اخوك المسلم بيقول عليك  كداب بس باسلوب مستخبي شوية 



			استشهادك بمحمديم ليس في محله ابدا فهذه ليست بشارة عن الرسول
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


طيب ياله يا ديدات هات بقي الاستشهادات 

علشان تطلع زي اخوك المسلم 

ولابلاش اقول لحسن تفتكر بشتم  تاني
*


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (17 يونيو 2011)

حنا السرياني قال:


> و شهد شاهد من اهلها
> اطرح ما عندك في قسم الشبهات يا ديدات


نعم انا اشهد بهذا فهذا ليس ذكر لمحمد صلي الله عليه و سلم بل هي صفة و ليست تبشير بمحمد 


Rosetta قال:


> *فينها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> بالله عليك أتحفنا بهذه البشارات !!!​*


يوجد الكثير اخواني الكرام
لكن لن اضعها هنا و لن اضعها في الشبهات لانكم لا تسمعون لي و لن تسمعوا لي فلماذا ارهق نفسي؟+ان بعض هذه البشارات مرت عليكم من قبل او سمعتم بها و لكن لم تعيروها انتباها ايضا!
و لكن كمثال فقط:
اشعياء الاصحاح 29 العدد12 فجاء في ترجمة الفانديك:[Q-BIBLE]
*أَوْ يُدْفَعُ الْكِتَابُ لِمَنْ لاَ يَعْرِفُ الْكِتَابَةَ  وَيُقَالُ لَهُ: ((اقْرَأْ هَذَا)) فَيَقُولُ: (( لاَ أَعْرِفُ  الْكِتَابَةَ)). *[/Q-BIBLE]
و لكن طبعا تم تعديلها في النسخ الحديثة لانها غير منطقية فلا يمكن ان ياتي احد لا يستطيع الكتابة و اقول له اقرأ هذا فاقول لا اعرف الكتابة؟!
لذا جاءت في الترجمة الكاثوليكية:[Q-BIBLE]
* ثُمَّ يُناوَلُ الكِتابُ لِمَن لا يَعرِفُ القِراءَة، ويُقالُ لَه: (( إِقرَأ هذا ))، فيَقول: (( لا أَعرِفُ القِراءَة )).   *[/Q-BIBLE]
و في كتاب الحياة:[Q-BIBLE]
*وَعِنْدَمَا يُنَاوِلُونَهُ لِمَنْ يَجْهَلُ الْقِرَاءَةَ قَائِلِينَ: اقْرَأْ هَذَا، يُجِيبُ: لاَ أَسْتَطِيعُ الْقِرَاءَةَ.  *[/Q-BIBLE]
و كما هو معروف ان الرسول بدأ عليه الوحي كما ورد في صحيح البخاري:
 10 - عن عائشة أم المؤمنين أنها قالت : أول ما بدىء به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الوحي الرؤيا الصالحة في النوم ، فكان لا يرى رؤيا  إلا جاءت مثل فلق الصبح ، ثم حبب إليه الخلاء ، وكان يخلو بغار حراء ،  فيتحنث فيه - وهو التعبد - الليالي ذوات العدد قبل أن ينزع إلى أهله ،  ويتزود لذلك ، ثم يرجع إلى خديجة فيتزود لمثلها ، حتى جاءه الحق وهو في غار  حراء ، فجاءه الملك فقال : اقرأ ، قال : ما أنا بقارئ . قال : فأخذني  فغطني حتى بلغ مني الجهد ، ثم أرسلني فقال : اقرأ ، قلت ما أنا بقارئ ،  فأخذني فغطني الثانية حتى بلغ مني الجهد ، ثم أرسلني فقال : اقرأ ، فقلت :  ما أنا بقارئ ، فأخذني فغطني الثالثة ، ثم أرسلني فقال : اقرأ باسم ربك  الذي خلق . خلق الإنسان من علق . اقرأ وربك الأكرم . فرجع بها رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم يرجف فؤاده ، فدخل على خديجة بنت خويلد رضي الله عنها  فقال : زملوني زملوني . فزملوه حتى ذهب عنه الروع ، فقال لخديجة وأخبرها  الخبر : لقد خشيت على نفسي . فقالت خديجة : كلا والله ما يخزيك الله أبدا ،  إنك لتصل الرحم ، وتحمل الكل ، وتكسب المعدوم ، وتقري الضيف ، وتعين على  نوائب الحق . فانطلقت به خديجة حتى أتت به ورقة بن نوفل بن أسد بن عبد  العزى ، ابن عم خديجة ، وكان امرءا تنصر في الجاهلية ، وكان يكتب الكتاب  العبراني ، فيكتب من الإنجيل بالعبرانية ما شاء الله أن يكتب ، وكان شيخا  كبيرا قد عمي ، فقالت له خديجة : يا بن عم ، اسمع من ابن أخيك . فقال له  ورقة : يا بن أخي ماذا ترى ؟ فأخبره رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خبر ما  رأى ، فقال له ورقة : هذا الناموس الذي نزل الله به على موسى ، يا ليتني  فيها جذع ، ليتني أكون حيا إذ يخرجك قومك ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم : أومخرجي هم . قال : نعم ، لم يأت رجل قط بمثل ما جئت به إلا عودي ،  وإن يدركني يومك أنصرك نصرا مؤزرا . ثم لم ينشب ورقة أن توفي ، وفتر الوحي .  
 	  	الراوي:   	عائشة  	المحدث:   		البخاري	       -   المصدر:  صحيح البخاري   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  3
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  [أورده في صحيحه] وقال : يونس ومعمر (بوادره)


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (17 يونيو 2011)

انا اوردت واحدة فقط و اعلم طبعا انه سيتم تكذيبها من البداية و انها ليست عن محمد و ما الي ذلك لكن فقط لكي لا تقولوا لم يضع!


سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> *تقصد أنه من الأنبياء الكذبه اللى إتنبأعنهم الكتاب ؟!!!!.........لأنى مش لاقى حاجة تانية ...ياريت توضح .​*


لا نبي من عند الله و ليس من الانبياء الكذبة


اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *بلاش تكدب اخوك المسلم انصرة ظالم او مظلوما
> 
> كدة هتلغي تعليم حبيب
> 
> ...


انا لم اكذبه و لكن قلت له ان هذا ليس في محله فقط لا غير فلا مانع من تصحيح اشياء خاطئة و انصره مظلوما بان ارده عن ظلمه هكذا قال الحبيب صلي الله عليه و سلم
عموما قلت لكم انا وضعت واحدة و سيتم تكذيبها كثيرا و اعلم هذا منذ البداية لكن فقط علي سبيل المثال


----------



## حنا السرياني (17 يونيو 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> نعم انا اشهد بهذا فهذا ليس ذكر لمحمد صلي الله عليه و سلم بل هي صفة و ليست تبشير بمحمد
> 
> يوجد الكثير اخواني الكرام
> لكن لن اضعها هنا و لن اضعها في الشبهات لانكم لا تسمعون لي و لن تسمعوا لي فلماذا ارهق نفسي؟+ان بعض هذه البشارات مرت عليكم من قبل او سمعتم بها و لكن لم تعيروها انتباها ايضا!
> ...


اكتب لنا الاصحاح كاملا لو سمحت


----------



## Rosetta (17 يونيو 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> انا اوردت واحدة فقط و اعلم طبعا انه سيتم تكذيبها من البداية و انها ليست عن محمد و ما الي ذلك لكن فقط لكي لا تقولوا لم يضع!
> 
> لا نبي من عند الله و ليس من الانبياء الكذبة
> 
> ...



*لالالالالالالالالالا
إحنا مش منكذب الأيات إحنا منصحح التفكير العقيم بتاعكم 
بس نعمل إيه إذا أنتم فاهمين غلط 
مشكلتكم بقى و ليست مشكلتنا أبدا لأنه ربنا أعطاكم عقل و العقل نعمة على فكرة​*


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (17 يونيو 2011)

حنا السرياني قال:


> اكتب لنا الاصحاح كاملا لو سمحت


مع اني وضعت رقمه لكن تفضل:
[Q-BIBLE]*
1. وَيْلٌ لأَرِيئِيلَ لأَرِيئِيلَ قَرْيَةٍ نَزَلَ عَلَيْهَا دَاوُدُ. زِيدُوا سَنَةً عَلَى سَنَةٍ. لِتَدُرِ الأَعْيَادُ.
2. وَأَنَا أُضَايِقُ أَرِيئِيلَ فَيَكُونُ نَوْحٌ وَحُزْنٌ وَتَكُونُ لِي كَأَرِيئِيلَ.
3. وَأُحِيطُ بِكِ كَالدَّائِرَةِ وَأُضَايِقُ عَلَيْكِ بِحِصْنٍ وَأُقِيمُ عَلَيْكِ مَتَارِسَ.
4.  فَتَتَّضِعِينَ وَتَتَكَلَّمِينَ مِنَ الأَرْضِ وَيَنْخَفِضُ قَوْلُكِ  مِنَ التُّرَابِ وَيَكُونُ صَوْتُكِ كَخِيَالٍ مِنَ الأَرْضِ وَيُشَقْشَقُ  قَوْلُكِ مِنَ التُّرَابِ.
5. وَيَصِيرُ جُمْهُورُ أَعْدَائِكِ  كَالْغُبَارِ الدَّقِيقِ وَجُمْهُورُ الْعُتَاةِ كَالْعُصَافَةِ  الْمَارَّةِ. وَيَكُونُ ذَلِكَ فِي لَحْظَةٍ بَغْتَةً.
6. مِنْ قِبَلِ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ تُفْتَقَدُ بِرَعْدٍ وَزَلْزَلَةٍ وَصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ بِزَوْبَعَةٍ وَعَاصِفٍ وَلَهِيبِ نَارٍ آكِلَةٍ.
7.  وَيَكُونُ كَحُلْمٍ كَرُؤْيَا اللَّيْلِ جُمْهُورُ كُلِّ الأُمَمِ  الْمُتَجَنِّدِينَ عَلَى أَرِيئِيلَ كُلُّ الْمُتَجَنِّدِينَ عَلَيْهَا  وَعَلَى قِلاَعِهَا وَالَّذِينَ يُضَايِقُونَهَا.
8. وَيَكُونُ  كَمَا يَحْلُمُ الْجَائِعُ أَنَّهُ يَأْكُلُ ثُمَّ يَسْتَيْقِظُ وَإِذَا  نَفْسُهُ فَارِغَةٌ. وَكَمَا يَحْلُمُ الْعَطْشَانُ أَنَّهُ يَشْرَبُ ثُمَّ  يَسْتَيْقِظُ وَإِذَا هُوَ رَازِحٌ وَنَفْسُهُ مُشْتَهِيَةٌ. هَكَذَا  يَكُونُ جُمْهُورُ كُلِّ الأُمَمِ الْمُتَجَنِّدِينَ عَلَى جَبَلِ  صِهْيَوْنَ.
9. تَوَانُوا وَابْهَتُوا. تَلَذَّذُوا وَاعْمُوا. قَدْ سَكِرُوا وَلَيْسَ مِنَ الْخَمْرِ. تَرَنَّحُوا وَلَيْسَ مِنَ الْمُسْكِرِ.
10.  لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ سَكَبَ عَلَيْكُمْ رُوحَ سُبَاتٍ وَأَغْمَضَ  عُيُونَكُمُ. الأَنْبِيَاءُ وَرُؤَسَاؤُكُمُ النَّاظِرُونَ غَطَّاهُمْ.
11.  وَصَارَتْ لَكُمْ رُؤْيَا الْكُلِّ مِثْلَ كَلاَمِ السِّفْرِ الْمَخْتُومِ  الَّذِي يَدْفَعُونَهُ لِعَارِفِ الْكِتَابَةِ قَائِلِينَ: «اقْرَأْ  هَذَا» فَيَقُولُ: «لاَ أَسْتَطِيعُ لأَنَّهُ مَخْتُومٌ».
12.  أَوْ يُدْفَعُ الْكِتَابُ لِمَنْ لاَ يَعْرِفُ الْكِتَابَةَ وَيُقَالُ  لَهُ: «اقْرَأْ هَذَا» فَيَقُولُ: « لاَ أَعْرِفُ الْكِتَابَةَ».
13.  فَقَالَ السَّيِّدُ: «لأَنَّ هَذَا الشَّعْبَ قَدِ اقْتَرَبَ إِلَيَّ  بِفَمِهِ وَأَكْرَمَنِي بِشَفَتَيْهِ وَأَمَّا قَلْبُهُ فَأَبْعَدَهُ  عَنِّي وَصَارَتْ مَخَافَتُهُمْ مِنِّي وَصِيَّةَ النَّاسِ مُعَلَّمَةً
14.  لِذَلِكَ هَئَنَذَا أَعُودُ أَصْنَعُ بِهَذَا الشَّعْبِ عَجَباً  وَعَجِيباً فَتَبِيدُ حِكْمَةُ حُكَمَائِهِ وَيَخْتَفِي فَهْمُ  فُهَمَائِهِ».
15. وَيْلٌ لِلَّذِينَ يَتَعَمَّقُونَ  لِيَكْتُمُوا رَأْيَهُمْ عَنِ الرَّبِّ فَتَصِيرُ أَعْمَالُهُمْ فِي  الظُّلْمَةِ وَيَقُولُونَ: «مَنْ يُبْصِرُنَا وَمَنْ يَعْرِفُنَا؟».
16.  يَا لَتَحْرِيفِكُمْ! هَلْ يُحْسَبُ الْجَابِلُ كَالطِّينِ حَتَّى يَقُولَ  الْمَصْنُوعُ عَنْ صَانِعِهِ: «لَمْ يَصْنَعْنِي». أَوْ تَقُولُ  الْجُبْلَةُ عَنْ جَابِلِهَا: «لَمْ يَفْهَمْ»؟
17. أَلَيْسَ فِي مُدَّةٍ يَسِيرَةٍ جِدّاً يَتَحَوَّلُ لُبْنَانُ بُسْتَاناً وَالْبُسْتَانُ يُحْسَبُ وَعْراً؟
18. وَيَسْمَعُ فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ الصُّمُّ أَقْوَالَ السِّفْرِ وَتَنْظُرُ مِنَ الْقَتَامِ وَالظُّلْمَةِ عُيُونُ الْعُمْيِ
19. وَيَزْدَادُ الْبَائِسُونَ فَرَحاً بِالرَّبِّ وَيَهْتِفُ مَسَاكِينُ النَّاسِ بِقُدُّوسِ إِسْرَائِيلَ.
20. لأَنَّ الْعَاتِيَ قَدْ بَادَ وَفَنِيَ الْمُسْتَهْزِئُ وَانْقَطَعَ كُلُّ السَّاهِرِينَ عَلَى الإِثْمِ
21.  الَّذِينَ جَعَلُوا الإِنْسَانَ يُخْطِئُ بِكَلِمَةٍ وَنَصَبُوا فَخّاً  لِلْمُنْصِفِ فِي الْبَابِ وَصَدُّوا الْبَارَّ بِالْبُطْلِ.
22.  لِذَلِكَ هَكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ الَّذِي فَدَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ لِبَيْتِ  يَعْقُوبَ: «لَيْسَ الآنَ يَخْجَلُ يَعْقُوبُ وَلَيْسَ الآنَ يَصْفَرُّ  وَجْهُهُ.
23. بَلْ عِنْدَ رُؤْيَةِ أَوْلاَدِهِ عَمَلِ يَدَيَّ  فِي وَسَطِهِ يُقَدِّسُونَ اسْمِي وَيُقَدِّسُونَ قُدُّوسَ يَعْقُوبَ  وَيَرْهَبُونَ إِلَهَ إِسْرَائِيلَ.
24. وَيَعْرِفُ الضَّالُّو الأَرْوَاحِ فَهْماً وَيَتَعَلَّمُ الْمُتَمَرِّدُونَ تَعْلِيماً.
*                                   	 		  		[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (17 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالا
> إحنا مش منكذب الأيات إحنا منصحح التفكير العقيم بتاعكم
> بس نعمل إيه إذا أنتم فاهمين غلط
> مشكلتكم بقى و ليست مشكلتنا أبدا لأنه ربنا أعطاكم عقل و العقل نعمة على فكرة​*


لا بتكذبوها و الله و احيانا بتحاولوا تاولوها علي المسيح بشكل غريب و لا يُمكن ان تنطبق عليه باي حال من الاحوال!


----------



## حنا السرياني (17 يونيو 2011)

*1 وَيْلٌ لأَرِيئِيلَ، لأَرِيئِيلَ قَرْيَةٍ نَزَلَ عَلَيْهَا دَاوُدُ. زِيدُوا سَنَةً عَلَى سَنَةٍ. لِتَدُرِ الأَعْيَادُ.*
*2 وَأَنَا أُضَايِقُ أَرِيئِيلَ فَيَكُونُ نَوْحٌ وَحَزَنٌ، وَتَكُونُ لِي كَأَرِيئِيلَ.*
*3 وَأُحِيطُ بِكِ كَالدَّائِرَةِ، وَأُضَايِقُ عَلَيْكِ بِحِصْنٍ، وَأُقِيمُ عَلَيْكِ مَتَارِسَ.*
*4 فَتَتَّضِعِينَ وَتَتَكَلَّمِينَ مِنَ الأَرْضِ، وَيَنْخَفِضُ  قَوْلُكِ مِنَ التُّرَابِ، وَيَكُونُ صَوْتُكِ كَخَيَال مِنَ الأَرْضِ،  وَيُشَقْشَقُ قَوْلُكِ مِنَ التُّرَابِ.*
*5 وَيَصِيرُ جُمْهُورُ أَعْدَائِكِ كَالْغُبَارِ الدَّقِيقِ،  وَجُمْهُورُ الْعُتَاةِ كَالْعُصَافَةِ الْمَارَّةِ. وَيَكُونُ ذلِكَ فِي  لَحْظَةٍ بَغْتَةً،*
*6 مِنْ قِبَلِ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ تُفْتَقَدُ بِرَعْدٍ وَزَلْزَلَةٍ  وَصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ، بِزَوْبَعَةٍ وَعَاصِفٍ وَلَهِيبِ نَارٍ آكِلَةٍ.*
*7 وَيَكُونُ كَحُلْمٍ، كَرُؤْيَا اللَّيْلِ جُمْهُورُ كُلِّ الأُمَمِ  الْمُتَجَنِّدِينَ عَلَى أَرِيئِيلَ، كُلُّ الْمُتَجَنِّدِينَ عَلَيْهَا  وَعَلَى قِلاَعِهَا وَالَّذِينَ يُضَايِقُونَهَا.*
*8 وَيَكُونُ كَمَا يَحْلُمُ الْجَائِعُ أَنَّهُ يَأْكُلُ، ثُمَّ  يَسْتَيْقِظُ وَإِذَا نَفْسُهُ فَارِغَةٌ. وَكَمَا يَحْلُمُ الْعَطْشَانُ  أَنَّهُ يَشْرَبُ، ثُمَّ يَسْتَيْقِظُ وَإِذَا هُوَ رَازِحٌ وَنَفْسُهُ  مُشْتَهِيَةٌ. هكَذَا يَكُونُ جُمْهُورُ كُلِّ الأُمَمِ الْمُتَجَنِّدِينَ  عَلَى جَبَلِ صِهْيَوْنَ.*
*9 تَوَانَوْا وَابْهَتُوا. تَلَذَّذُوا وَاعْمَوْا. قَدْ سَكِرُوا وَلَيْسَ مِنَ الْخَمْرِ. تَرَنَّحُوا وَلَيْسَ مِنَ الْمُسْكِرِ.*
*10 لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ سَكَبَ عَلَيْكُمْ رُوحَ سُبَاتٍ وَأَغْمَضَ عُيُونَكُمُ. الأَنْبِيَاءُ وَرُؤَسَاؤُكُمُ النَّاظِرُونَ غَطَّاهُمْ.*
*11 وَصَارَتْ لَكُمْ رُؤْيَا الْكُلِّ مِثْلَ كَلاَمِ السِّفْرِ  الْمَخْتُومِ الَّذِي يَدْفَعُونَهُ لِعَارِفِ الْكِتَابَةِ قَائِلِينَ:  «اقْرَأْ هذَا». فَيَقُولُ: «لاَ أَسْتَطِيعُ لأَنَّهُ مَخْتُومٌ».* 
*12 أَوْ يُدْفَعُ الْكِتَابُ لِمَنْ لاَ يَعْرِفُ الْكِتَابَةَ  وَيُقَالُ لَهُ: «اقْرَأْ هذَا». فَيَقُولُ: « لاَ أَعْرِفُ الْكِتَابَةَ».*
*13 فَقَالَ السَّيِّدُ: «لأَنَّ هذَا الشَّعْبَ قَدِ اقْتَرَبَ إِلَيَّ  بِفَمِهِ وَأَكْرَمَنِي بِشَفَتَيْهِ، وَأَمَّا قَلْبُهُ فَأَبْعَدَهُ  عَنِّي، وَصَارَتْ مَخَافَتُهُمْ مِنِّي وَصِيَّةَ النَّاسِ مُعَلَّمَةً.*
*14 لِذلِكَ هأَنَذَا أَعُودُ أَصْنَعُ بِهذَا الشَّعْبِ عَجَبًا  وَعَجِيبًا، فَتَبِيدُ حِكْمَةُ حُكَمَائِهِ، وَيَخْتَفِي فَهْمُ  فُهَمَائِهِ».* 
*15 وَيْلٌ لِلَّذِينَ يَتَعَمَّقُونَ لِيَكْتُمُوا رَأْيَهُمْ عَنِ  الرَّبِّ، فَتَصِيرُ أَعْمَالُهُمْ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ، وَيَقُولُونَ: «مَنْ  يُبْصِرُنَا وَمَنْ يَعْرِفُنَا؟».*
*16 يَا لَتَحْرِيفِكُمْ! هَلْ يُحْسَبُ الْجَابِلُ كَالطِّينِ، حَتَّى  يَقُولُ الْمَصْنُوعُ عَنْ صَانِعِهِ: «لَمْ يَصْنَعْنِي». أَوْ تَقُولُ  الْجُبْلَةُ عَنْ جَابِلِهَا: «لَمْ يَفْهَمْ»؟*
*17 أَلَيْسَ فِي مُدَّةٍ يَسِيرَةٍ جِدًّا يَتَحَوَّلُ لُبْنَانُ بُسْتَانًا، وَالْبُسْتَانُ يُحْسَبُ وَعْرًا؟*
*18 وَيَسْمَعُ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ الصُّمُّ أَقْوَالَ السِّفْرِ، وَتَنْظُرُ مِنَ الْقَتَامِ وَالظُّلْمَةِ عُيُونُ الْعُمْيِ،*
*19 وَيَزْدَادُ الْبَائِسُونَ فَرَحًا بِالرَّبِّ، وَيَهْتِفُ مَسَاكِينُ النَّاسِ بِقُدُّوسِ إِسْرَائِيلَ.*
*20 لأَنَّ الْعَاتِيَ قَدْ بَادَ، وَفَنِيَ الْمُسْتَهْزِئُ، وَانْقَطَعَ كُلُّ السَّاهِرِينَ عَلَى الإِثْمِ*
*21 الَّذِينَ جَعَلُوا الإِنْسَانَ يُخْطِئُ بِكَلِمَةٍ، وَنَصَبُوا  فَخًّا لِلْمُنْصِفِ فِي الْبَابِ، وَصَدُّوا الْبَارَّ بِالْبُطْلِ.*
*22 لِذلِكَ هكَذَا يَقُولُ لِبَيْتِ يَعْقُوبَ الرَّبُّ الَّذِي فَدَى  إِبْرَاهِيمَ: «لَيْسَ الآنَ يَخْجَلُ يَعْقُوبُ، وَلَيْسَ الآنَ  يَصْفَارُّ وَجْهُهُ.*
*23 بَلْ عِنْدَ رُؤْيَةِ أَوْلاَدِهِ عَمَلِ يَدَيَّ فِي وَسَطِهِ  يُقَدِّسُونَ اسْمِي، وَيُقَدِّسُونَ قُدُّوسَ يَعْقُوبَ، وَيَرْهَبُونَ  إِلهَ إِسْرَائِيلَ.*
*24 وَيَعْرِفُ الضَّالُّو الأَرْوَاحِ فَهْمًا، وَيَتَعَلَّمُ الْمُتَمَرِّدُونَ تَعْلِيمًا.*


----------



## Rosetta (17 يونيو 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> لا بتكذبوها و الله و احيانا بتحاولوا تاولوها علي المسيح بشكل غريب و لا يُمكن ان تنطبق عليه باي حال من الاحوال!



*على فكرة الأيات السابقة مردود عليها كتييير في قسم الشبهات ! غلب حالك و إقرأ الردود 
بس لا عتب على من أغلق الشيطان عقله و تفكيره ليدافع عن نبي كاذب مدعي للنبوة
بعدين ليش تستشهد بكتاب محرف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولا لأنه الأيات جاية على مزاجك
بجد أتعجب لأمركم أيها المسلمين ! ​*


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (17 يونيو 2011)

حنا السرياني قال:


> *1 وَيْلٌ لأَرِيئِيلَ، لأَرِيئِيلَ قَرْيَةٍ نَزَلَ عَلَيْهَا دَاوُدُ. زِيدُوا سَنَةً عَلَى سَنَةٍ. لِتَدُرِ الأَعْيَادُ.*
> *2 وَأَنَا أُضَايِقُ أَرِيئِيلَ فَيَكُونُ نَوْحٌ وَحَزَنٌ، وَتَكُونُ لِي كَأَرِيئِيلَ.*
> *3 وَأُحِيطُ بِكِ كَالدَّائِرَةِ، وَأُضَايِقُ عَلَيْكِ بِحِصْنٍ، وَأُقِيمُ عَلَيْكِ مَتَارِسَ.*
> *4 فَتَتَّضِعِينَ وَتَتَكَلَّمِينَ مِنَ الأَرْضِ، وَيَنْخَفِضُ  قَوْلُكِ مِنَ التُّرَابِ، وَيَكُونُ صَوْتُكِ كَخَيَال مِنَ الأَرْضِ،  وَيُشَقْشَقُ قَوْلُكِ مِنَ التُّرَابِ.*
> ...


انا قراته كاملا بالمناسبة من قبل
ها؟!


----------



## azazi (17 يونيو 2011)

رسالة للمسلمين الذين صدعوا رؤوسنا بذكر محمد.
 أيعقل
ان الإنجيل يبشر بنبي قاتل وغزى وسبى واحتل وامر ببكراهية مخالفه بالولاء والبراء؟الخ السلبيات والفروقات الشاسعة؟
صدقوني لو قلتم لي ان الإنجيل محرف من اول صفحة لأخر صفحة وكتبه الشياطين والأبالسه لآمنت بهِ وصدقت لأن قلبي مطمئن جداً بتعاليم الإنجيل المقدس , ليس في كلام السيد المسيح اقتلوهم ولا قالتوا ولا امرت ان اقاتل الناس ولا من رابنا ضربنا عنقه ولا من بدل دينه فقتلوه.تعاليم المسيح انسانية الهوى هذا بحد ذاته يجعلني انقاد للمسيح رغماً عني ولا اقدر مقاومته اطلاقاً.


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (17 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كان نفسي ارد بس مقدرتش ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لما افوق من حال الضحك الهستيري اللي انا فيها هبقى افكر اذا كنت هرد ولا لأ


----------



## Rosetta (17 يونيو 2011)

azazi قال:


> رسالة للمسلمين الذين صدعوا رؤوسنا بذكر محمد.
> أيعقل
> ان الإنجيل يبشر بنبي قاتل وغزى وسبى واحتل وامر ببكراهية مخالفه بالولاء والبراء؟الخ السلبيات والفروقات الشاسعة؟
> صدقوني لو قلتم لي ان الإنجيل محرف من اول صفحة لأخر صفحة وكتبه الشياطين والأبالسه لآمنت بهِ وصدقت لأن قلبي مطمئن جداً بتعاليم الإنجيل المقدس , ليس في كلام السيد المسيح اقتلوهم ولا قالتوا ولا امرت ان اقاتل الناس ولا من رابنا ضربنا عنقه ولا من بدل دينه فقتلوه.تعاليم المسيح انسانية الهوى هذا بحد ذاته يجعلني انقاد للمسيح رغماً عني ولا اقدر مقاومته اطلاقاً.



*فعلا يا عزيز لو كان هذا الكلام محرفا : "واما انا فاقول لكم احبوا اعداءكم باركوا لاعنيكم احسنوا الى مبغضيكم وصلوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم ويطردونكم" 
إذا فليحيا التحريف خير من أن نؤمن بإله دموي شرير حاقد يقول "قاتلوهم يعذبهم الله بأيديكم ويخزهم وينصركم عليهم ويشف صدور قوم مؤمنين"​*


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (17 يونيو 2011)

azazi قال:


> رسالة للمسلمين الذين صدعوا رؤوسنا بذكر محمد.
> أيعقل
> ان الإنجيل يبشر بنبي قاتل وغزى وسبى واحتل وامر ببكراهية مخالفه بالولاء والبراء؟الخ السلبيات والفروقات الشاسعة؟
> صدقوني لو قلتم لي ان الإنجيل محرف من اول صفحة لأخر صفحة وكتبه الشياطين والأبالسه لآمنت بهِ وصدقت لأن قلبي مطمئن جداً بتعاليم الإنجيل المقدس , ليس في كلام السيد المسيح اقتلوهم ولا قالتوا ولا امرت ان اقاتل الناس ولا من رابنا ضربنا عنقه ولا من بدل دينه فقتلوه.تعاليم المسيح انسانية الهوى هذا بحد ذاته يجعلني انقاد للمسيح رغماً عني ولا اقدر مقاومته اطلاقاً.


نعم حبيب كل هذا تعالمي جميلة جدا
لكن ورد ما هو اسوء بكثير في اسفار ثانية بالكتاب المقدس


Rosetta قال:


> *فعلا يا عزيز لو كان هذا الكلام محرفا : "واما انا فاقول لكم احبوا اعداءكم باركوا لاعنيكم احسنوا الى مبغضيكم وصلوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم ويطردونكم"
> إذا فليحيا التحريف خير من أن نؤمن بإله دموي شرير حاقد يقول "قاتلوهم يعذبهم الله بأيديكم ويخزهم وينصركم عليهم ويشف صدور قوم مؤمنين"​*


الم اقل لكي من قبل ان هذه الجملة ليست من كلام المسيح اساسا و ليست من انجيل متي فلم تستشهدين بها؟


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 يونيو 2011)

*لي سوال للاخ احمد ديدات

هل انت بتؤمن ان الكتاب المقدس صحيح ومش محرف علشان كدة بتحاول تثبت منه رسولك

ولا شوية محرف لم مش يعجبك شوية صحيح لم تحاول تثبت صحه رسولك

ولا الاتنين علي بعض سلطه يعني

محتاج اسمع ردك قبل الرد*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 يونيو 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> الم اقل لكي من قبل ان هذه الجملة ليست من كلام المسيح اساسا و ليست من انجيل متي فلم تستشهدين بها؟



*لية كان كلام حمادة والسيد المسيح اخدها منه بطبق فول 
ههههههههههه*


----------



## Rosetta (17 يونيو 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> نعم حبيب كل هذا تعالمي جميلة جدا
> لكن ورد ما هو اسوء بكثير في اسفار ثانية بالكتاب المقدس
> 
> الم اقل لكي من قبل ان هذه الجملة ليست من كلام المسيح اساسا و ليست من انجيل متي فلم تستشهدين بها؟



*لأ بجد !!
ضحكتني يا ديدات يمكن قالها رسولك و المحرفين الكفرة لعنة اللات عليهم سرقوها من فم رسولك 
هنعمل إيه كفرة بيحرفوا بمزاجهم يعني ​*


----------



## حنا السرياني (17 يونيو 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> انا قراته كاملا بالمناسبة من قبل
> ها؟!


يا عم الكلام لشعب اسرائيل فلماذا اقحمت محمد في النص


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (18 يونيو 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *لي سوال للاخ احمد ديدات
> 
> هل انت بتؤمن ان الكتاب المقدس صحيح ومش محرف علشان كدة بتحاول تثبت منه رسولك
> 
> ...


اخي العزيز اعتقادي في الكتاب المقدس
بعضه كلام الله و بعضه كلام انبياء و بعضه كلام بشر و مؤرخون 
و بعض كلام الله حُرف و بُدل و حذف منه اشياء و تم اضافة اشياء له


اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *لية كان كلام حمادة والسيد المسيح اخدها منه بطبق فول
> ههههههههههه*


لا مش كلها كلامه التراجم الحديثة كلها ابقت علي هذا فقط:
الترجمة المشتركة:
* أمَّا أنا فأقولُ لكُم: أحِبُّوا أَعداءَكُم، وصَلُّوا لأجلِ الّذينَ يضْطَهِدونكُم، *
الترجمة البوليسية:
*  أَمَّا أَنا فأقولُ لكم: أَحِبُّوا أَعداءَكم، وصَلُّوا لأَجلِ الذينَ يضطهِدونَكم؛ 
**الترجمة الكاثوليكية*
أما أنا فأقول لكم : أحبوا أعداءكم وصلوا من أجل مضطهديكم، 
و التراجم الانجليزية الحديثة كلها ايضا حذفت هذا الجزء:
*باركوا لاعنيكم احسنوا الى مبغضيكم
فانا لم اؤلف اخي العزيز
*


----------



## Desert Rose (18 يونيو 2011)

*هههههه فعلا هو محتاج يتنقل للترفيهى زى ماقال مولكا *
*عجبى على ناس بتحاول تثبت بأى طريقة و اى ترقيع نبو نبيها من كتاب هما نفسهم بيقولوا عليه محرف *
*طيب اذا كان هو محرف ايه عرفكوا ان الايات اللى بتستشهدوا بيها مش محرفة هى كمان ؟؟؟؟ ولا علشان جايه على مزاج الترقيع ؟؟؟؟*
*ربنا يهدى *


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (18 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *لأ بجد !!
> ضحكتني يا ديدات يمكن قالها رسولك و المحرفين الكفرة لعنة اللات عليهم سرقوها من فم رسولك
> هنعمل إيه كفرة بيحرفوا بمزاجهم يعني ​*


ما هي التي قالها رسولي؟
ما دخل محمد بهذه المشاركة؟
وضعتها لكي من التراجم الحديثة و ليس من كلامي انا!


حنا السرياني قال:


> يا عم الكلام لشعب اسرائيل فلماذا اقحمت محمد في النص


----------



## Desert Rose (18 يونيو 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> اخي العزيز اعتقادي في الكتاب المقدس
> بعضه كلام الله و بعضه كلام انبياء و بعضه كلام بشر و مؤرخون
> و بعض كلام الله حُرف و بُدل و حذف منه اشياء و تم اضافة اشياء له


 
*طيب ما تخلي كلامك علمى وتحدد بقى فين كلام الله وفين كلام البشر وفين الكلام المحرف فيى الكتاب *
*وتقولنا كمان عرفتهم ازاى ؟؟؟*


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (18 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *طيب ما تخلي كلامك علمى وتحدد بقى فين كلام الله وفين كلام البشر وفين الكلام المحرف فيى الكتاب *
> *وتقولنا كمان عرفتهم ازاى ؟؟؟*


كلام الله الذي انا متاكد منه فيه هو ما وافق القرآن الكريم 
و ما خالفة فليس كلام الله 
و ما لم يذكر في القرآن فلا اكذبه و لا اصدقه الا ما كان فيه تطاول علي الذات الالهية او انبياء الله صلوات ربي و سلامه عليهم


----------



## Rosetta (18 يونيو 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> كلام الله الذي انا متاكد منه فيه هو ما وافق القرآن الكريم
> و ما خالفة فليس كلام الله
> و ما لم يذكر في القرآن فلا اكذبه و لا اصدقه الا ما كان فيه تطاول علي الذات الالهية او انبياء الله صلوات ربي و سلامه عليهم



*طيب ليه مش العكس ديدات ! 
ليه ما يكون كلام القرأن هو إللي مش من عند الله 
على أي أساس حكمت إنه الكتاب المقدس هو إللي مش كلام الله ؟

ممكن رد منطقي؟​*


----------



## حنا السرياني (18 يونيو 2011)

*يا عم الكلام لشعب اسرائيل فلماذا اقحمت محمد في النص *جاوب


----------



## Desert Rose (18 يونيو 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> كلام الله الذي انا متاكد منه فيه هو ما وافق القرآن الكريم
> و ما خالفة فليس كلام الله
> و ما لم يذكر في القرآن فلا اكذبه و لا اصدقه الا ما كان فيه تطاول علي الذات الالهية او انبياء الله صلوات ربي و سلامه عليهم


 
*مممممم يعنى بتفصل الكلام على مقاس القرأن *
*ده منطق ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 يونيو 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> كلام الله الذي انا متاكد منه فيه هو ما وافق القرآن الكريم
> و ما خالفة فليس كلام الله
> و ما لم يذكر في القرآن فلا اكذبه و لا اصدقه الا ما كان فيه تطاول علي الذات الالهية او انبياء الله صلوات ربي و سلامه عليهم


*
ياعيني علي الاسلوب العلمي في الحبث والمعرفه

فعلا باحث ههههههههههههه

فعلا من امه محمد الان اتاكدت انك من امه محمد امه لا تعرف تقراء ولا تكتب
*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (18 يونيو 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر ، متفتح موضوع جديد ، بما ترى انه نبوات للنبى الكذاب فى موضوع مستقل ، علشان نتكلم من الالف للياء ، ونضحك شوية ؟
ويا ريت كمان موضوع جديد عن تعاليم الكتاب المقدس التى لا تراها جيدة ، لنقارنها بتعاليم القران العظيمة ؟

فى الانتظار يا اخ ديدات .


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (18 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *طيب ليه مش العكس ديدات !
> ليه ما يكون كلام القرأن هو إللي مش من عند الله
> على أي أساس حكمت إنه الكتاب المقدس هو إللي مش كلام الله ؟
> 
> ممكن رد منطقي؟​*





حنا السرياني قال:


> *يا عم الكلام لشعب اسرائيل فلماذا اقحمت محمد في النص *جاوب


اخي العزيز انا لم اقحم محمد في النص و لكن كشيء وارد لديك في كتابك ينطبق علي الرسول محمد صلي الله عليه و سلم


Nancy2 قال:


> *مممممم يعنى بتفصل الكلام على مقاس القرأن *
> *ده منطق ؟؟؟؟؟*





اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *
> ياعيني علي الاسلوب العلمي في الحبث والمعرفه
> 
> فعلا باحث ههههههههههههه
> ...


هذا ردي كمسلم لان القرآن جاء مهيمنا علي ما قبله من الكتب 


!ابن الملك! قال:


> ديدات هذا العصر ، متفتح موضوع جديد ، بما ترى انه نبوات للنبى الكذاب فى موضوع مستقل ، علشان نتكلم من الالف للياء ، ونضحك شوية ؟
> ويا ريت كمان موضوع جديد عن تعاليم الكتاب المقدس التى لا تراها جيدة ، لنقارنها بتعاليم القران العظيمة ؟
> 
> فى الانتظار يا اخ ديدات .


المشكلة ان تعاليم الكتاب المقدس اللي لا نراها جيدة 
ستقولون انها منسوخة لان معظمها من العهد القديم
بالنسبة لفتح موضوع اولا هذا ليس موضوعي دخلت و قلت من البداية انا اعلم و مقتنع تمام الاقتناع انكم لن تقتنعوا فلماذا ارهق نفسي؟


----------



## حنا السرياني (18 يونيو 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> اخي العزيز انا لم اقحم محمد في النص و لكن كشيء وارد لديك في كتابك ينطبق علي الرسول محمد صلي الله عليه و سلم


ديدات ديدات ساكون صبورا معك هذه المره
1 وَيْلٌ لأَرِيئِيلَ، لأَرِيئِيلَ قَرْيَةٍ نَزَلَ عَلَيْهَا دَاوُدُ. زِيدُوا سَنَةً عَلَى سَنَةٍ. لِتَدُرِ الأَعْيَادُ.
2 وَأَنَا أُضَايِقُ أَرِيئِيلَ فَيَكُونُ نَوْحٌ وَحَزَنٌ، وَتَكُونُ لِي كَأَرِيئِيلَ.
3 وَأُحِيطُ بِكِ كَالدَّائِرَةِ، وَأُضَايِقُ عَلَيْكِ بِحِصْنٍ، وَأُقِيمُ عَلَيْكِ مَتَارِسَ.
4 فَتَتَّضِعِينَ وَتَتَكَلَّمِينَ مِنَ الأَرْضِ، وَيَنْخَفِضُ قَوْلُكِ مِنَ التُّرَابِ، وَيَكُونُ صَوْتُكِ كَخَيَال مِنَ الأَرْضِ، وَيُشَقْشَقُ قَوْلُكِ مِنَ التُّرَابِ.
5 وَيَصِيرُ جُمْهُورُ أَعْدَائِكِ كَالْغُبَارِ الدَّقِيقِ، وَجُمْهُورُ الْعُتَاةِ كَالْعُصَافَةِ الْمَارَّةِ. وَيَكُونُ ذلِكَ فِي لَحْظَةٍ بَغْتَةً،
6 مِنْ قِبَلِ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ تُفْتَقَدُ بِرَعْدٍ وَزَلْزَلَةٍ وَصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ، بِزَوْبَعَةٍ وَعَاصِفٍ وَلَهِيبِ نَارٍ آكِلَةٍ.
7 وَيَكُونُ كَحُلْمٍ، كَرُؤْيَا اللَّيْلِ جُمْهُورُ كُلِّ الأُمَمِ الْمُتَجَنِّدِينَ عَلَى أَرِيئِيلَ، كُلُّ الْمُتَجَنِّدِينَ عَلَيْهَا وَعَلَى قِلاَعِهَا وَالَّذِينَ يُضَايِقُونَهَا.
8 وَيَكُونُ كَمَا يَحْلُمُ الْجَائِعُ أَنَّهُ يَأْكُلُ، ثُمَّ يَسْتَيْقِظُ وَإِذَا نَفْسُهُ فَارِغَةٌ. وَكَمَا يَحْلُمُ الْعَطْشَانُ أَنَّهُ يَشْرَبُ، ثُمَّ يَسْتَيْقِظُ وَإِذَا هُوَ رَازِحٌ وَنَفْسُهُ مُشْتَهِيَةٌ. هكَذَا يَكُونُ جُمْهُورُ كُلِّ الأُمَمِ الْمُتَجَنِّدِينَ عَلَى جَبَلِ صِهْيَوْنَ.
9 تَوَانَوْا وَابْهَتُوا. تَلَذَّذُوا وَاعْمَوْا. قَدْ سَكِرُوا وَلَيْسَ مِنَ الْخَمْرِ. تَرَنَّحُوا وَلَيْسَ مِنَ الْمُسْكِرِ.
10 لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ سَكَبَ عَلَيْكُمْ رُوحَ سُبَاتٍ وَأَغْمَضَ عُيُونَكُمُ. الأَنْبِيَاءُ وَرُؤَسَاؤُكُمُ النَّاظِرُونَ غَطَّاهُمْ.
11 وَصَارَتْ لَكُمْ رُؤْيَا الْكُلِّ مِثْلَ كَلاَمِ السِّفْرِ الْمَخْتُومِ الَّذِي يَدْفَعُونَهُ لِعَارِفِ الْكِتَابَةِ قَائِلِينَ: «اقْرَأْ هذَا». فَيَقُولُ: «لاَ أَسْتَطِيعُ لأَنَّهُ مَخْتُومٌ».
12 أَوْ يُدْفَعُ الْكِتَابُ لِمَنْ لاَ يَعْرِفُ الْكِتَابَةَ وَيُقَالُ لَهُ: «اقْرَأْ هذَا». فَيَقُولُ: « لاَ أَعْرِفُ الْكِتَابَةَ».
13 فَقَالَ السَّيِّدُ: «لأَنَّ هذَا الشَّعْبَ قَدِ اقْتَرَبَ إِلَيَّ بِفَمِهِ وَأَكْرَمَنِي بِشَفَتَيْهِ، وَأَمَّا قَلْبُهُ فَأَبْعَدَهُ عَنِّي، وَصَارَتْ مَخَافَتُهُمْ مِنِّي وَصِيَّةَ النَّاسِ مُعَلَّمَةً.
14 لِذلِكَ هأَنَذَا أَعُودُ أَصْنَعُ بِهذَا الشَّعْبِ عَجَبًا وَعَجِيبًا، فَتَبِيدُ حِكْمَةُ حُكَمَائِهِ، وَيَخْتَفِي فَهْمُ فُهَمَائِهِ».
15 وَيْلٌ لِلَّذِينَ يَتَعَمَّقُونَ لِيَكْتُمُوا رَأْيَهُمْ عَنِ الرَّبِّ، فَتَصِيرُ أَعْمَالُهُمْ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ، وَيَقُولُونَ: «مَنْ يُبْصِرُنَا وَمَنْ يَعْرِفُنَا؟».
16 يَا لَتَحْرِيفِكُمْ! هَلْ يُحْسَبُ الْجَابِلُ كَالطِّينِ، حَتَّى يَقُولُ الْمَصْنُوعُ عَنْ صَانِعِهِ: «لَمْ يَصْنَعْنِي». أَوْ تَقُولُ الْجُبْلَةُ عَنْ جَابِلِهَا: «لَمْ يَفْهَمْ»؟
17 أَلَيْسَ فِي مُدَّةٍ يَسِيرَةٍ جِدًّا يَتَحَوَّلُ لُبْنَانُ بُسْتَانًا، وَالْبُسْتَانُ يُحْسَبُ وَعْرًا؟
18 وَيَسْمَعُ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ الصُّمُّ أَقْوَالَ السِّفْرِ، وَتَنْظُرُ مِنَ الْقَتَامِ وَالظُّلْمَةِ عُيُونُ الْعُمْيِ،
19 وَيَزْدَادُ الْبَائِسُونَ فَرَحًا بِالرَّبِّ، وَيَهْتِفُ مَسَاكِينُ النَّاسِ بِقُدُّوسِ إِسْرَائِيلَ.
20 لأَنَّ الْعَاتِيَ قَدْ بَادَ، وَفَنِيَ الْمُسْتَهْزِئُ، وَانْقَطَعَ كُلُّ السَّاهِرِينَ عَلَى الإِثْمِ
21 الَّذِينَ جَعَلُوا الإِنْسَانَ يُخْطِئُ بِكَلِمَةٍ، وَنَصَبُوا فَخًّا لِلْمُنْصِفِ فِي الْبَابِ، وَصَدُّوا الْبَارَّ بِالْبُطْلِ.
22 لِذلِكَ هكَذَا يَقُولُ لِبَيْتِ يَعْقُوبَ الرَّبُّ الَّذِي فَدَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ: «لَيْسَ الآنَ يَخْجَلُ يَعْقُوبُ، وَلَيْسَ الآنَ يَصْفَارُّ وَجْهُهُ.
23 بَلْ عِنْدَ رُؤْيَةِ أَوْلاَدِهِ عَمَلِ يَدَيَّ فِي وَسَطِهِ يُقَدِّسُونَ اسْمِي، وَيُقَدِّسُونَ قُدُّوسَ يَعْقُوبَ، وَيَرْهَبُونَ إِلهَ إِسْرَائِيلَ.
24 وَيَعْرِفُ الضَّالُّو الأَرْوَاحِ فَهْمًا، وَيَتَعَلَّمُ الْمُتَمَرِّدُونَ تَعْلِيمًا
الرب الاله يتحدث عن شعب اسرائيل وان رسائل الرب لهم اصبحت من كثره خطاياهم مثل كتاب مختوم فيقال للقارئ اقراء فيقول انه مختوم
ويقال لجاهل اقرا فيقول لا اعرف الكتابه


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 يونيو 2011)

> اخي العزيز انا لم اقحم محمد في النص



بل فعلت ، الموضوع عن النبوات وانت تقول ان هذه على محمد !!
وأتيت بنصوص من الكتاب المقدس ، اذن انت ادخلته !



> و لكن كشيء وارد لديك في كتابك ينطبق علي الرسول محمد صلي الله عليه و سلم


لا ينطبق على رسولك ابدا ، هذا حدث في العهد القديم وانتهى وليس اصلا بنبوة عن نبي ، فمن اين اتيت بهذا الكلام ؟



> ستقولون انها منسوخة لان معظمها من العهد القديم



مممممممم



> انا اعلم و مقتنع تمام الاقتناع انكم لن تقتنعوا فلماذا ارهق نفسي؟



لا ، ليس الإقتناع هو من يحدد دخولك في موضوع كهذا ام لا ، بل لأنك تعلم تمام العلم ان لا وجود لرسولك في كتابنا ، وحاول الكثير قبلك ولم ولن يفلحوا !


لانها كلها كوميديات تفسيريية ! 

وها المواضيع مفتوحة لك ادخل وناقش بالأدلة !


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2011)

> كلام الله الذي انا متاكد منه فيه هو ما وافق القرآن الكريم
> و ما خالفة فليس كلام الله
> و ما لم يذكر في القرآن فلا اكذبه و لا اصدقه الا ما كان فيه تطاول علي الذات الالهية او انبياء الله صلوات ربي و سلامه عليهم


*صلوات مين عليهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ربك
رب موسى والانبياء هو يهوه
لما تبقى تعبد يهوه يا ابنى ابقى تعالى اتكلم معانا
انت جايبلنا اله وثنى من مخلفات الحرب 
مش لما تبقوا تعرفوا اله اسرائيل الاول هو مين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2011)

> *الم اقل لكي من قبل ان هذه الجملة ليست من كلام المسيح اساسا و ليست من انجيل متي فلم تستشهدين بها؟*


*جملة ايه يا ابنى اللى مش من كلام المسيح هو احنا هنعيل كمان فى النقد النصى 
النص يا ابنى حسب النص السكندرى المتمثل فى السينائية والفاتيكانية قراءته هى القراءة القصيرة(احبوا اعدائكم وصلوا لاجل مضطهديكم) ومنها الترجمات السكندرية العربية زى المشتركة والكاثوليكية
والقراءة الطويلة حسب النص البيزنطى واهم مخطوطات النص البيزنطى هى السكندرية لكن الجزء دا مفقود من انجيل متى لكن مليون فى المية العدد يماثل النص البيزنطى فيها لان نص الاناجيل فى السكندرية هو بيزنطى والنص الغربى والاتينية القديمة فى اقدم صورها والبشيطا السريانية
*










* وفلجاتا القديس جيروم 

وفى اقوال الاباء حدث ولا حرج فى الدياتسرون  اقتبس العدد وتعاليم الاثنى عشر والقديس اكليمندس
بكل تفاهه تقول لا مش من كلام المسيح
*


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (18 يونيو 2011)

حنا السرياني قال:


> ديدات ديدات ساكون صبورا معك هذه المره
> 1 وَيْلٌ لأَرِيئِيلَ، لأَرِيئِيلَ قَرْيَةٍ نَزَلَ عَلَيْهَا دَاوُدُ. زِيدُوا سَنَةً عَلَى سَنَةٍ. لِتَدُرِ الأَعْيَادُ.
> 2 وَأَنَا أُضَايِقُ أَرِيئِيلَ فَيَكُونُ نَوْحٌ وَحَزَنٌ، وَتَكُونُ لِي كَأَرِيئِيلَ.
> 3 وَأُحِيطُ بِكِ كَالدَّائِرَةِ، وَأُضَايِقُ عَلَيْكِ بِحِصْنٍ، وَأُقِيمُ عَلَيْكِ مَتَارِسَ.
> ...


يمكن


Molka Molkan قال:


> بل فعلت ، الموضوع عن النبوات وانت تقول ان هذه على محمد !!
> وأتيت بنصوص من الكتاب المقدس ، اذن انت ادخلته !
> 
> 
> ...


له وجود و لكن كما قلت سادخل في نقاش لا نهائي الي ايام لا نهائية فلماذا اتعب نفسي


شمس الحق قال:


> *صلوات مين عليهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ربك
> رب موسى والانبياء هو يهوه
> لما تبقى تعبد يهوه يا ابنى ابقى تعالى اتكلم معانا
> ...


اله وثني!


شمس الحق قال:


> *جملة ايه يا ابنى اللى مش من كلام المسيح هو احنا هنعيل كمان فى النقد النصى
> النص يا ابنى حسب النص السكندرى المتمثل فى السينائية والفاتيكانية قراءته هى القراءة القصيرة(احبوا اعدائكم وصلوا لاجل مضطهديكم) ومنها الترجمات السكندرية العربية زى المشتركة والكاثوليكية
> والقراءة الطويلة حسب النص البيزنطى واهم مخطوطات النص البيزنطى هى السكندرية لكن الجزء دا مفقود من انجيل متى لكن مليون فى المية العدد يماثل النص البيزنطى فيها لان نص الاناجيل فى السكندرية هو بيزنطى والنص الغربى والاتينية القديمة فى اقدم صورها والبشيطا السريانية
> *
> ...


و الله مش انا اللي حذفتها ده الجميع النسخ الحديثة من الكتاب المقدس العربية و الانجليزية و لست انا من حذفها بل علمائك هم من حذفوها 
لمهم هم و ليس انا!


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 يونيو 2011)

أصبحت يا ديدات في الأيام الأخيرة تعبر بكل وضوح عن المسلم المفلس في كل النواحي ، سواء إسلاميا او مسيحياً ، واصبحت تعليقاتك مجال سخرية من الكل ، فعندما تطرح اي شيء ، نفنده لك ، فعندما لا تقوى على النقاش بالأدلة ، تتكلم بتفاهات مثل أننا لن نقتنع وكأنك جربت احضار الدليل وغيره !! ثم بعدها تقوم بإقتباس مداخلات كاملة او معظمها وتقوم بكتابة كلمة او اكثر بسخافة كتعليق عليها !! مثل :



> يمكن



لا مش يمكن ، ده اكيد !



> له وجود


في أحلامك فقط ، وانا اتحدى اي مسلم او كل مسلمي العالم مجتمعين أن يثبتوا نبوة واحدة !!



> و لكن كما قلت سادخل في نقاش لا نهائي


لماذا لا نهائي ؟ هل لا دليل لديك وستكتفي بالدردشة في الحوار ؟!!

ولماذا لا نهائي ونحن لا نرحم في النقاش ؟



> الي ايام لا نهائية فلماذا اتعب نفسي



في تتعب نفسك لأجل اثبات الوهم الذي في عقلك !



> لمهم هم و ليس انا!


تعلم وتعال ..


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2011)

> اله وثني!


*اى نعم معبود قريش اله وثنى ما علاقته بانبياء يهوه اله اسرائيل؟
*


> و الله مش انا اللي حذفتها ده الجميع النسخ الحديثة من الكتاب المقدس العربية و الانجليزية و لست انا من حذفها بل علمائك هم من حذفوها
> لمهم هم و ليس انا!


*مين دول اللى حذفوها يا ابنى متتكلمش هنا فى النقد النصى هنا انت تتعلم فقط
القراءة فى الترجمات السكندرية هى القراءة القصيرة للنص(احبوا اعدائكم وصلوا لاجل مضهديكم) مش النص محذوف*


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (19 يونيو 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> أصبحت يا ديدات في الأيام الأخيرة تعبر بكل وضوح عن المسلم المفلس في كل النواحي ، سواء إسلاميا او مسيحياً ، واصبحت تعليقاتك مجال سخرية من الكل ، فعندما تطرح اي شيء ، نفنده لك ، فعندما لا تقوى على النقاش بالأدلة ، تتكلم بتفاهات مثل أننا لن نقتنع وكأنك جربت احضار الدليل وغيره !! ثم بعدها تقوم بإقتباس مداخلات كاملة او معظمها وتقوم بكتابة كلمة او اكثر بسخافة كتعليق عليها !! مثل :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


نعم انا فعلا مفلس لكن في الجدال الطويل فانا فعلا لا اقوي عليه!


شمس الحق قال:


> *اى نعم معبود قريش اله وثنى ما علاقته بانبياء يهوه اله اسرائيل؟
> *
> *مين دول اللى حذفوها يا ابنى متتكلمش هنا فى النقد النصى هنا انت تتعلم فقط
> القراءة فى الترجمات السكندرية هى القراءة القصيرة للنص(احبوا اعدائكم وصلوا لاجل مضهديكم) مش النص محذوف*


طب لو سمحت فهمني ليه تم حذفها من الطبعات الحديثة؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 يونيو 2011)

> نعم انا فعلا مفلس لكن في الجدال الطويل فانا فعلا لا اقوي عليه!



صدقت لأن الجدال الطويل يكشف كل زوايا الموضوع ولكن القصير يكشف زاوية او اكثر فقط !
ولكن النتيجة : لا يوجد نبوة واحدة لنبيك في كتابنا المقدس


----------

